# Holster for my wife



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

My wife is looking for a conceal carry holster for her Ruger SP101, not a purse.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's one possibility. Click on: LADYFIST HOLSTERS
There are others, but you'll have to do a Google search.

Also see: http://www.corneredcat.com/
If you click on "Articles," and then scroll down to the "Holster" section, more help will be forthcoming.


----------

